# Winter campsites in Santander area



## 750fms (Jul 25, 2007)

Does anyone know a campsite close (ish) to Santander which is open in Feb please?

Cheers

750FMS


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

might be a bit far away for you but this one is very good.... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5634

hope that helps you


----------



## mexx (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, can recommend....open from 1 February

http://www.campingvirgenmar.com/b2_en.htm


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Try Camping Zarautz at Zarautz which I think is open all year.


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Derby at Loredo is a nice site. Was there just over a week ago and a fellow motorhomer was there waiting to get the ferry back. Nice facilities and right next to a beach.

http://www.campingderbyloredo.com/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Camping Santillana at Santillana del Mar is open all year round and about 30 km west of Santander.

http://www.alanrogers.com/camping/spain/cantabria/ES8973

Camping Sopelana is about 70 miles east of Santander and again open all year.

http://www.campingsopelana.com/index.php?opt=1&hiz=en

G


----------

